# yellow lab fry came out white with stripes? is that possible



## rpd1113 (Jun 7, 2015)

I recently started breeding electric yellow labs. My breeding pair appear to be perfect specimens ( lions cove )> I ordered them from Live fish direct. The pair has had several batches of healthy fry but in one batch I found this little guy. He is very pale, almost a whitish cream color with vertical stripes? Im not sure if its albino? doesn't appear to have red eyes or anything like that... Is it possible its just a different color morph? Or maybe my parent fish hybridized some time back and passed along some less than "ideal" genes/ traits? Or is it possible for a batch of fry to have multiple fathers in the same clutch? I honestly find cichlid genetics and breeding very interesting so this little guy has really sparked my curiousity. All his clutch mates appear to be perfect yellow labs but him. Any thoughts on how he came about? Open to any ideas...


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

who else is in the tank? any egg has the chance of being fertilized by whatever sperm is about....that looks more like a peacock/lab hybrid.


----------



## rpd1113 (Jun 7, 2015)

yes I actually have a 250 gallon with mostly peacock and hap males. I only had the female yellow in there because I didn't believe haps and peacocks could cross with labs. If that's the case than I have MANY possible fathers ( blue azur, red empress, rub red, Taiwan reef, tangerine tiger ) The peacocks never seen to pay the female yellow lab any attention? But anything is possible. Its just so weird that this is the ONLY one that came out different out of 25 other in the clutch.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Certainly seems to be mixed with something. Chances are some of the normal looking Labs are hybrids too, so I would treat them all as such. Any contaminated spawns, should all be treated as contaminated.


----------

